# Poner los circuitos del EAGLE en blanco y negro



## aug14 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola, queria saber como puedo hacer para poner los circuitos y las islas del Eagle en negro y bueno el fondo blanco pero eso viene por defecto, gracias.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola 

Los colores ya vienen por defecto en el eagle y no te aconsejo que los cambies, el azul es para las pistas de abajo (bottom), y el rojo para las pistas de arriba (top). Las puedes cambiar en la herramienta marcada en la imagen que adjunto.

Si es para imprimir tu diseño de pcb y fabricarlo, no tienes que cambiar colores nada mas que marcar un par de casillas en la ventana de impresion o las que necesites, y eureka!, a la derecha aparece una vista previa de impresion, hasta puedes importar a pdf tal y como lo quieres imprimir, picale, no pasa nada.

espero haberte alludado

Saludos


----------



## foso (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola. ¿ En el EAGLE se puede hacer placas con una sola cara de cobre ? , ¿ Como hago para que el autoroute me ponga la menor cantidad de VIAS posible, o mejor aun, no me ponga ninguna ?

Nota: con VIAS me refiero a los conectores que unen dos capas distintas.
Gracias.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola,

Claro que se puede hacer con una cara, dos y hasta mas, seleccionas la herramienta de "AUTO" y aparece una ventanita donde seleccionas las capas que vas a utilizar, en la imagen, tengo seleccionada una sola capa, la de "Bottom" que para mi es la de abajo normalmente, el asterisco significa la direccion preferente del las "rutas" que es en todas direcciones, esto sirve mas cuando se usan mas de una capa.

Para las Vias, en la misma ventana de autoruteo en la cuarta pestaña de "Route" a la derecha estan los limites de vias para este caso 20, que cuando utilizas una sola cara, por logica, no se usa, exepto para hacer puentes, 

dejo imagenes para que este mas claro, 

saludos


----------



## oscarintintin (Jun 22, 2012)

hola, aug14 que tal... si aprendiste a colocar imágenes en eagle???...tengo un problema las coloco pero aparecen en el origen nc cm pasarlas a otro lugar, la selecciono (grupo) e intento moverlas pero me permite moverlo en grupo....e copiado y resien e podido colocar la imagen donde deseo pero no puedo borrar la imagen inicial. Como podría solucionar esto???, grasias de antemano


----------

